# 8/25-26 - Steve Schwarz Agility Handling Seminar - Campton Hills IL



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

http://www.agilityatthefarm.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/SchwarzFlyerAug.pdf

STEVE SCHWARZ HANDLING SEMINARS

Learn course strategy and better execution for competition
Saturday, Aug. 25 & Sunday, Aug. 26

Steve Schwarz has been training and competing in agility and flyball since 1997. He helps handlers improve communication with their dogs in a positive manner. Steve brings an analytical approach from his engineering background to the study and training of agility. He also blogs at AgilityNerd (AgilityNerd) with video analysis.

*Sat., Aug. 25, 8am-4pm, Can You Handle It?*
Intermediate/Advanced teams learn handling alternatives and how best to execute them. Steve encourages handlers to step out of their comfort zone for clearer, faster communication with their dogs. Working spot $155 (limited to 8); Audit $50 (unlimited) 

*Sun., Aug. 26, 8am-Noon, Confident, Composed Crosses*
Struggle with front or rear crosses? Novice/Intermediate teams develop consistent cues and correct placement. Working spot $85 (limited to 8); Audit $25 (unlimited) 

*Sun., Aug. 26, 1pm-5pm, Pinwheels, Serpentines & Threadles, Oh My!*
For Intermediate teams who can handle each skill separately, and are ready to handle them in more complex combinations. Steve will show you multiple handling options and help you choose the best strategy. Working spot $85 (limited to 8); Audit $25 (unlimited)


Light snacks, lunch and drinks provided.
Email [email protected] for more info or to register.
AGILITY AT THE FARM 8N861 Burlington Road Campton Hills IL 60140 Agility at the Farm


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Pimg and I are attending (working) both Sunday seminars. It'd be cool to see some other GSDs there!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Looks like it should be a great seminar! Bit far for me....

aw:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

wildo said:


> Pimg and I are attending (working) both Sunday seminars. It'd be cool to see some other GSDs there!


This isn't too far from me...is it open to people/dogs that are not in the sport but interested in it?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

llombardo said:


> This isn't too far from me...is it open to people/dogs that are not in the sport but interested in it?


You'd have to email and ask. I'd _guess_ no. You probably need to have some prior practice in agility. But email them and find out!

EDIT- that said, my personal opinion is that this seminar is no place for someone who hasn't ever done agility. I say that because handling/sequencing is NOT a starting point in agility. It's something you'll start doing many months in. If you've never done a rear cross in your life (or if your dogs haven't) you will likely be so far behind that it would be a waste of money. I'm not sure your level of experience or skill in agility, so hard to say for sure. Like I said- you'd have to email and ask.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

wildo said:


> You'd have to email and ask. I'd _guess_ no. You probably need to have some prior practice in agility. But email them and find out!


I think that I would like to bring my dog to see how she does in that kind of setting...heck I'd like to see how I would do But on a good note, you have just introduced me to another place that does agility


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

llombardo said:


> This isn't too far from me...is it open to people/dogs that are not in the sport but interested in it?


Many clinics and seminars will allow auditing. Save money because you don't run your dog. Advantage is you can really watch everyone and listen, not being distracted about your turn coming up! 

I'd email and ask. Audits occur at most of the training I attend.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

wildo said:


> You'd have to email and ask. I'd _guess_ no. You probably need to have some prior practice in agility. But email them and find out!
> 
> EDIT- that said, my personal opinion is that this seminar is no place for someone who hasn't ever done agility. I say that because handling/sequencing is NOT a starting point in agility. It's something you'll start doing many months in. If you've never done a rear cross in your life (or if your dogs haven't) you will likely be so far behind that it would be a waste of money. I'm not sure your level of experience or skill in agility, so hard to say for sure. Like I said- you'd have to email and ask.


I wouldn't go to be on a team, I would just like to be a spectator for now My dog has done only the very basics...jump, tire, tunnel..we experimented with the weave poles. But that is as far as we have gotten, until I can find a place that offers classes preferably on the weekends or later in the evening.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MRL has a great point! It's only $25 to audit each session on Sunday. If you want to see some great handling, audit Saturday when people are running the full course.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

wildo said:


> MRL has a great point! It's only $25 to audit each session on Sunday. If you want to see some great handling, audit Saturday when people are running the full course.


So $50.00 for unlimited on Saturday, right? Do I go by myself or can my dog come with me? I just emailed them about classes, maybe I'll email them about the audit too.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I believe that when one audits, they do not bring their dog as it wouldn't be too fair to those who purchased a working spot. That said, this is mine and Pimg's first seminar, so someone would have to clarify for you.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

wildo said:


> I believe that when one audits, they do not bring their dog as it wouldn't be too fair to those who purchased a working spot. That said, this is mine and Pimg's first seminar, so someone would have to clarify for you.


I just sent them an email asking. Thanks for all the info. This really couldn't come at a better time, since mine will be a year old in September. Now I have a couple different places to choose from. Thanks again


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

This seminar (both- the front/rear cross seminar, and the pinwheel/serp/threadle seminar) was excellent. I highly recommend Steve as a very great seminar instructor. He was knowledgeable, upbeat, funny, and confident. He could answer the hard questions, and even watched "Great Dog, Shame About the Handler" just because he knew I was coming and knew (because I told him) that I tended to favor the Greg Derrett system. More than a few times, he mentioned to everyone exactly how the APHS differed from the GD system, demonstrated both approaches, and showed clever combinations of both systems. His biggest comment was "Don't be a slave to a system. Find the cues that work for your dog and use them."

He also had an awesome course that I wish we could use for the Course of the Week stuff, but it has a few more jumps than most of us have in our backyard.

In all- very fun! Lots of new info, some good adjustment on my technique, and a realization that I don't have to be tied to one system. Great stuff!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I try to use GD as a basis but then change a few things that work best for Jerry Lee. Could you post the course anyways? I can try out bits and pieces of it. Did you get any video of you running the course? Would like to see that too.


wildo said:


> His biggest comment was "Don't be a slave to a system. Find the cues that work for your dog and use them."
> 
> He also had an awesome course that I wish we could use for the Course of the Week stuff, but it has a few more jumps than most of us have in our backyard.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't believe Steve has posted the course. I'll have to draw it up later tonight...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't know if I'm allowed to post these, so I may have to break the links if requested...

First up- Rear Crosses. ALL crosses must be done with a rear. Of course that's not even close to how you'd choose to run this, but the point is to practice rears. So that would be a cross:

On the flat after #2
Take off side of #4
Landing side of #5
Landing side of #6
Take off side of #8

Do note that jump #1 is slightly turned from its position in the rest of the course maps.









Next- Front Crosses. ALL crosses must be done with a front. Of course that's not even close to how you'd choose to run this, but the point is to practice fronts. So that would be a cross:

Landing side of #1
Landing side of #2
Landing side of #3
Landing side of #4
Landing side of #6
Landing side of #7
Landing side of #8










Here's the course map for pinwheels:









And the map for threadles:









And the map for serps:









And finally we put it all together and ran a "final" course:









Sorry... no video of Pimg.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Glad you had such a great time at the seminar! I LOVE going to other trainers/clinics/seminars !!!!

Have to figure out how to edit those courses for my yard, don't have enough jumps or enough room!


----------

